# Boils/spots!! ARGH!



## bexy (Apr 9, 2008)

*ok so i know im not really supposed to let people know this....but im not perfect 

the one thing i have noticed i suffer with, though i am not sure if this is down to my weight, is painful large spots/boils on the very top insides of my thighs near to my lady garden lol. they are in the place your legs would chafe or rub together, only i get them all the time not just if i my legs have been rubbing.

i can never get rid of them. i swear ive had some for years. i have one at the moment thats very painful.

does anyone else these? how do u get rid or at least ease the pain?

i realise there are other threads about boils, i just wondered if getting them in this particular area was common or weight related?


ps-sorry i know its rather gross to think of...!*


----------



## Emma (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah I get this problem too, and I recall I started a thread about it a while back that got really long with some good suggestions in it. I never made mine go away though, I've got one that I've had longer than I've known Nik! lol


----------



## Risible (Apr 10, 2008)

Em, here's the thread you started. You may have already seen this one, Bexy, just thought I'd make it easy to find it if you haven't.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 10, 2008)

Boils can sometimes be quite serious. A "boil" is what I had on my leg and my hoohah and it got really bad and I had to have major surgery. I am only saying this because it is something that needs to be dealt with.

Keep the area clean and dry. Wear cotton or other breathable fabric. Take an anti-imflammatory (like Motrin) if you can, reduce your sugar intake as much as possible. Be VERY careful while shaving.

These are all the things that I was told that I should have been doing. My problem was made worse because I let my diabetes get way out of control and I had a tooth infection. The infection migrated to the warmest, moistest, sweetest place on my body.

As far as regular boils go, doing some of the things above should keep them in check. And believe me, EVERYBODY gets them, fat or thin.

I hope that yours feels better soon!


----------

